# My Pics



## sc00bys00 (Oct 4, 2008)

I thought you all might like to see pics of my girl. :heart: 
Her name is Sprout and she has been grown the natural way under the Spanish sun. I found some seeds in some bud I bought from a friend and just popped one in some soil - 4 days later little Sprout appeared. She has been fed twice a week on orange tree food which she seems to love. She is about 3 months old but only about 3.5 feet tall. She flowered naturally on her own despite the fact that we still have more than 12 hours of daylight. I think she will be ready to harvest in a couple of weeks :dancing: (unless you think differently) but I plan to only take the big buds and try to regen her. Maybe try to take a clone or two.
If anyone has any ideas as to what strain she might be I would appreciate the input as I am not gened up on these matters.:confused2:


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 4, 2008)

thats some good looking bud!  It looks like it has a little more filling out to do but it close to the end.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Oct 4, 2008)

looks really good... gets a lot of sun i hope... mine has yet to start budding


----------



## sc00bys00 (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks SirSmoke-a-lot! And how much sun! We had a little rain last week but was the first in about 4 months!


----------



## Hick (Oct 4, 2008)

a darn nice "sprout"..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 4, 2008)

looks like it was a good idea to plant that ONE seed......you must have a GREEN MOJO factory somewhere near by


----------



## Alistair (Oct 4, 2008)

I wish my sprouts looked like that.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 5, 2008)

*Looking great mang. :aok: *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 5, 2008)

Hello sc00bys00 

Beautiful looking girl you have :aok:

Whatever you have been doing to her, you did it right because she is quite stunning 

I adore the pattern on your tiles, I want them in my kitchen :rofl:

Your English is very good, were you born in Spain or is Spain a relocation for you?


----------



## sc00bys00 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks HippieInEngland! 
I have lived in Spain for almost 2 years now. My other half and I were talked into the move when my mum and dad came out here to retire. We too come from England so you can imagine the weather is quite a change! Apparently great for growing bud tho!!:banana:  Hard to find work tho.


----------

